# Looking for information on this piece of music.



## ollie1230 (May 14, 2011)

Hi
I have been looking for quite a while for any information on this piece of music that could help me identify it:

http://www.rgshw.com/library/client/video/Development/THREE%20PEAKS%20FINAL.wmv

Thanks in advance

(Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, I'm not really sure what genre of music it is).


----------



## Laudemont (Jun 18, 2011)

It sounds like something composed on an electronic keyboard especially for that video -- similar to much contemporary film background music. I don't believe it's an actual orchestra and chorus.


----------

